# ranger fork



## JAcycle (Aug 20, 2006)

Hello all,
I am in need of a 28" mead ranger truss rod fork . The steer tube needs to be 4 13/16" long. I really dont want to get into cutting a longer steer tube bcuz of the truss rod geometry. If anyone has a fork or a solutin ,please let me know.Tis one of the last parts I need to make my oroject rideable. Thanx and happy trails
JAROD


----------

